# Ragdoll In Louisiana in need of a new forever home



## mznia504 (Aug 23, 2005)

We adopted our 3 yr old ragdoll over a year ago from a shelter. She had a rough start in life and was VERY shy when we got her. However we worked with her alot and she is now a wonderful lap cat who loves belly rubs. The only problem is that we recently found out my husband is allergic to her, which explains his frequent respiratory infections. I really do not want to place her back into a shelter, especially after all the time we have put into her to get her so social. We want her to go to the perfect home only which would be possibly an older couple with no kids at home. Someone with lots of time to give her the affection she craves. She is up to date on her shots and she is neutered. Please let me know if you or anyone you know may be interested.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

Where in Louisiana? And does this cat get along with other cats?


----------

